# Don't know how to use "thunar-media-tags-plugin" in Xfce 4.8



## YZMSQ (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi, all:
I just upgrade my Xfce from 4.6 to 4.8 right now, and the process of upgrading is a success. However, I cannot edit my mp3 tags in thunar after it any more. Indeed, I have the latest audio/thunar-media-tags-plugin installed from ports, as showed here:


```
justin@zust.pts/0 ~ % pkg_info |grep thunar-media-tags-plugin
thunar-media-tags-plugin-0.1.2_16 A Media Tags Plugin
justin@zust.pts/0 ~ % pkg_info |grep xfce
gtk-xfce-engine-2.8.1 An XFCE engine for GTK 2.0
libxfce4gui-4.8.0   XFce 4 widget library required by xfce4 and xfwm4
libxfce4menu-4.8.0  XFce 4 library for a freedesktop.org compliant menu impleme
libxfce4util-4.8.1  XFce 4 library with non-graphical helper functions
mousepad-0.2.16_8   Simple xfce editor
xfce-4.8            The "meta-port" for the XFce 4 desktop environment
xfce4-appfinder-4.8.0 Find application in the system supporting Desktop entry for
xfce4-conf-4.8.0    XFce 4 configuration mananger
xfce4-cpugraph-plugin-1.0.1_1 XFce4 systemload plugin with multiple CPU display modes
xfce4-desktop-4.8.1_2 XFce 4 desktop background manager and root menu
xfce4-mixer-4.8.0   XFce 4 volume mixer module for xfce4-panel
xfce4-netload-plugin-1.0.0_1 Network Load plugin for XFce4
xfce4-notification-daemon-0.3.7_14 Port of Gnome's notification-daemon for the Xfce desktop
xfce4-panel-4.8.2   XFce 4 panel module
xfce4-print-4.6.1_7 XFce 4 graphical frontend for printing
xfce4-session-4.8.0 Session manager for the Xfce 4 desktop environment
xfce4-settings-4.8.1 XFce 4 settings application
xfce4-tumbler-0.1.6 Thumbnail service for Xfce desktop
xfce4-utils-4.8.1_1 XFce 4 essential utilities and scripts
xfce4-weather-plugin-0.7.4 XFce 4 weather module for xfce4-panel
xfce4-wm-4.8.1      XFce 4 window manager
xfce4-wm-themes-4.6.0_1 XFce 4 window decoration themes for xfwm4
justin@zust.pts/0 ~ % pkg_info | grep thunar
thunar-archive-plugin-0.3.0 Archive plugin for the Thunar File Manager
thunar-media-tags-plugin-0.1.2_16 A Media Tags Plugin
thunar-vfs-1.2.0    The virtual filesystem for Thunar
```

So, could you help me? Thank you in advance. x(


----------



## SirDice (Mar 16, 2011)

Did you rebuild thunar-media-tags-plugin after you updated XFCE?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 16, 2011)

I just installed this port on a running XFCE 4.8 system, and it doesn't appear to 'take', not even after a [cmd=]Thunar --quit[/cmd] to kill the daemon. I'll ping miwi@ about this.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 16, 2011)

Since things have changed a lot in XFCE I'm guessing the problem with thunar-media-tags-plugin will most likely need to be solved upstream.


----------



## miwi@ (Mar 16, 2011)

yes, please open a bug report upstream, i'll mark this port broken. Just hope there like to release a new version soon .. thx for your report.


----------

